# Baby goat poop



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

My bottle babies, Duke and Josey, seem to be doing fine except that Duke is having poop issues. I've treated him for scours but his back end still is just poop. Josey has yellow poop but she is getting fat and the poo isn't runny. Duke isn't gaining as much as Josey but he is peeing good and plays. 

I've never had baby goats and I don't know what to expect. They are on milk replacer-which I've read is horrible for them-but I don't have any does freshened right now. There might be someone near that I could buy some milk from. 

Any advice on how to treat him? He's not like a calf with scours, just has poop and sometimes it seems to almost just fall out of him? I cleaned off his backend last night of some crusted on stuff. I don't want to lose my baby


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Whole Milk from the store is better for them usually than replacer if you can use that.
Is his poop still yellow like the sisters? How old are they? If they are real young the only thing I would trust giving to them if they were mine would be some pepto bismol. Probly a teaspoon to start depending on age & size.
If it get's too bad & really runny he could become dehydrated & then you have a real problem.
Wishing you luck with the little guy.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm sure the replacer is at fault - run out and buy whole cows milk from the store - MUCH better - I would actually just go straight to that. . .

Also, fecal and check for cocci.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I raise all my bottle kids on whole milk from the grocery store. They do fine on it. Get rid of the replacer and put them on it. 
How old are they? I think it is about 2 weeks old that they start producing tiny black berries, but I am not positive. 

Give him pepto about 2 ccs that will help him. 

Also if they are 2 weeks or older are they drinking any water? I put it in a small bucket and they start drinking about that age. So if they do not have any water out give them some and it will help keep him hydrated. Just not a very large bucket or bowl so they do not drown. I like the Easter Basket buckets they are good size for kids to drink but not drown.

If they are 3 weeks or older start them on Cocci treatment 5 days of treatment then 3 weeks later 5 days of treatment. I put it in bottles, much eaiser to dose them that way.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Ditto on the whole milk. How old are your kids? Kid goats have runny sticky messy poo for quite awhile, their mothers generally clean them up. Are you sure its scours and not just regular milk-poo?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

They are 3-4 weeks old(I am having a complete brain freeze at the moment). Yea, I couldn't decide if it was scours or not...he's playing, he's peeing quite a bit. Josey took right to the bottle but Duke didn't eat much the first couple of days. Now he eats, he's just a messy pooper lol. I was mixing some whole milk with the replacer and that is when he got messy so I stopped. I didn't want to mess around with them too much because I didn't want to make it worse. 

Do I need to switch over slowly or just give it to them in the next bottle? Thanks for all the help


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i have 2 bottle babies. they were on goat milk, i left for a week and hubs, despite my notes and many verbal lists, fed them replacer instead of the whole milk. they got the runs terrible. took a week to clear them up, pepto did it. i just used a syringe and slurped it up from the jar (a goat dedicated jar!) and gave it, had to take it slow so as not to drown em in the pink stuff! i think i gave 6cc at least, hoping 4 went down! every day, twice a day for 2-3 days, and it was better.

and oh yes, that whole milk did them FAR better than the replacer! and i'd just switch em out, they aren't doing well on the current stuff anyhow, its this very situation you avoid by switching slowly, but you already have issues, so next bottle go whole milk.


----------

